

Honeycomb 3.1 to come with USB Host support. - ubershmekel
http://droidgamers.com/index.php/game-news/events/google-io-2011/1603-honeycomb-31-to-include-usb-host-support-use-your-xbox-360-controller-or-other-ones-to-play-games

======
ubershmekel
Playing with game controllers, storing pics from that camera, controlling your
finchrobot. This will be awesome.

